# "Server not found" intermitent errors



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

I had already posted this question in the HJTlog forum and there I got help riding off any malware I had, so whatever this issue is, it isn't malware.

The problem is that I can barely surf the internet these days. I get many, many "Server not found" and "Connection Timed Out" pages, both of them instantly after I try to go somewhere. It happens with Explorer and Firefox indistinctly. 

I don't think it's the modem, as I've already tried it with another PC and there were no problems there. Of course I can't be 100% sure.

The modem is a 2Wire 2701HG-T, no router. Wire ethernet connection (wireless I get the same issue) and I'm running XPsp2 Media Center.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try booting in safe mode with networking and see if you have the same symptoms.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Try booting in safe mode with networking and see if you have the same symptoms.


Yes. I just did it and every time I try to access a website it displays the Server not Found error. I have to refresh it 3 or 4 times to get to the page.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2295657


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears you have dropped packets, which could account for your issue.

Try running a couple more of the line quality tests at different times of the day, I'd like to see if you hit a time where it's really bad.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

I will.

Could it be that I accidentally changed a setting or something?

(one other thing, this doesn't seem to affect any downloads. I still can use the P2P programs I regularly use)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you check the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications, so I won't comment on those.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Well, if you check the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications, so I won't comment on those.


I understand, I was just mentioning that whatever is causing the error in the browsers it doesn't affect everything.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

Two more tests:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2295757 -- When I did this, I had to retry 5 or 6 times before successfully accessing any page.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2295845 -- Did this just now, not having any problems currently.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The line quality seems to be variable with your tests. I'm guessing that you have ISP issues, I think I'd put a little more pressure on them.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

They will change my modem, it's been failing since I bought it anyway.

However, why does this only happen with the PC I'm currently using? In the laptops it's relatively fine, altough sometimes it takes a few second more to load the page. In this one it's either instantly or not all.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since it happens wired or wireless, it's hard to imagine it's a hardware or wireless issue. I suppose it could be the modem/router...


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump, because I can't seem to fix this problem.

My modem was changed, and I've tried browsing with several other computers now. It doesn't affect them. Whatever it is, the problem is with this PC especifically. 

Any ideas?


----------



## yhojz (Jun 6, 2007)

Ease up!

You can make clean format/install. I'm sure you have all the time to spare.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you run the line quality test from more than one of the computers? If it's a local issue with one computer, you'd get vastly different results.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

This is from the PC with the problem:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2305025


----------



## Googly (Apr 1, 2007)

Try flushing the DNS
Execute the command from command prompt:
ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

This one is from one of the Laptops I have:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2305033

I say it's the PC and not the connection or something else because I've used the other computers without any problem on the same connection.

Just a couple of hours ago I was downloading a record from an internet store (similar to iTunes), whenever I do that, I can't browse. I tried anyway, clicking on the bookmark for this forum. In the PC with the problem, I got an _immediate_ 'Server not Found', on the laptops, I could access the page, it took a while to load, but it did.

Googly: tried that, didn't worked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think this is a common element. Both of those line quality tests show some packet loss.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure you're right, but besides that, there is something else that's causing this problem on my computer. I'm about to give up and just format the whole thing.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

Since John took the time to give me possible solutions, it's only fair that I do a final bump to the thread, thanking him and sharing the solution to my issue.

The problem was caused by deleted or corrupted entries in the registry, no doubt caused by Regcure when I used the program regularly to clean my registry. Someone directed me to this program: Winsockxpfix. which quickly solved the issue I was having.

Thanks for your help.


----------

